# local Frederick MD hutches



## GuntherHess (Mar 19, 2007)

I finally found one of the local hutches I have been looking for. The one on the right.
 CITY BOTTLING HOUSE   FREDERICK MD   W H SHIPLEY PROPR
 I havent many of these since I have been collecting.


----------



## tthorsen1970 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have two Shipley hutch bottles.  I had to buy two crates of bottles to get them.  They mixed in with the WL Shipley Westminster bottles.  I sold all those and basically got the Shipley Fredericks for free.


----------



## the ham man (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice find. Did you buy it or dig it up? Frederick Md is pretty close to me. Do you only collect hutches or anything from Frederick?


----------



## tthorsen1970 (Jul 19, 2011)

I bought them from someone cleaning out a barn.  My great-great grandfather was William H Shipley.  My grandmother and her sister were the last of the Shipley name on our side of the family.  I buy Shipley items for myself and the family when I find them.  I was collecting Waynesboro Pa (where I live) bottles for a few years and my wife told me its getting out of hand.  I sold most of my Waynesboro bottles.  I ran across a mint WH Shipley seltzer a few years back.  I need to get good pictures of my collection and post them.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Gunth! Cool hutch. Nice to see a real expert in crude old glass taking a liking to a soda bottle.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi, that's a pretty old post you dug up there[]
 I have emailed you a few times in the past I beleive. 
 I remember you saying you were related to Shipley.
 There are at least 2 or 3 different Shipley hutches. 
 THere is also a small hutch style with a marble stopper.  I may get rid of some of my Frederick beers or sodas as I am trying to concentrate more on the medicines and inks.


----------



## celerycola (Jul 19, 2011)

Does anyone have a Koca Nola from Frederick? Shipley bottled it around 1908.


----------



## epackage (Jul 20, 2011)

Good to see you finding stuff you need Matt....Jim


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 20, 2011)

> Does anyone have a Koca Nola from Frederick? Shipley bottled it around 1908.


 
 I cant remember ever seeing one. THey did bottle a few other bottles like Ver Vac.


----------



## redbeardrelics (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow !! I never saw a Rhodes / Fredrick hutch that dark blue in color, a beautiful bottle!
 Years ago we got to rummage through a sealed up attic, from a turn of the century Frederick saloon, and found some interesting items. Here is a scan of a W.H. Shipley billhead from 1906, showing his signature and that he was an agent for Bartholomay's Brewery out of Rochester, NY.
 We also found billheads from several other local Frederick & Hagerstown, MD bottlers, and assorted brewers such as Robert Portner, John Kuhn, James Warfield, Edgar Worthington etc. if anyone has an interest in them.


----------



## towhead (Jul 20, 2011)

Just beautiful!  -Julie


----------



## celerycola (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 20, 2011)

Could Koca Nola have been sold in one of the generic Shipley soda bottles?

 There are at least two different F A Rhodes Frederick MD hutches. THe one I have has Frederick misspelled 'FREDRICK'. THere is another one with it spelled correctly.

 Interesting Shipley billhead.


----------



## celerycola (Jul 20, 2011)

Shipley could have used a label on his standard bottle. I wouldn't rule out a Shipley Koca Nola bottle as several of the towns that had one are extremely rare with no intact specimen known.


----------



## tthorsen1970 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the posts of the Shipley items.  A few years back I was able to go through old Frederick News Posts online and I was able to copy pages from the advertising with WH Shipley.  I have a milk bottle pick with a bottle opener from Shipley as well as a baseball figure bottle opener.  Items come up from time to time.  The Shipley's on my side of the family found themselves in Waynesboro Pa and worked and lived and passed away here.  My dad's aunt had a wall full of family photos including William Shipley himself.


----------



## tthorsen1970 (Jul 20, 2011)

I had a conversation via email from a person in Seattle inquiring about Koca Nola and Shipley.  I wasn't aware of any bottles.


----------



## tthorsen1970 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am interested in the billheads from Shipley.


----------

